# OWL Energy Monitor at Tesco



## ronny78 (15 Oct 2009)

Not sure if I've put this thread in the right place...feel free to move it as necessary !

I was in Tesco yesterday evening and noticed they were selling the OWL Wireless Energy Monitors. I recently bought one of these and do believe it is helping me to cut down my electricity consumption.

The price in Tesco is €84.95 ! This is a rather high price compared to what it is available for elsewhere.

I purchased mine recently online from this online Irish store for €40 plus €8 P&P. I have no connection with this store other than being a customer.



These type of products are getting a lot of attention at the moment and I just couldn't believe the price Tesco were charging and so felt I had to post in case anyone was considering purchasing one.

-R


----------



## Towger (15 Oct 2009)

They are about €50 in Homebase.


----------



## huskerdu (15 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have been seriously thinking of buying one, but had not price checked them yet. 

Can you recommend the one you bought ? Have you found it useful ?


----------



## ronny78 (16 Oct 2009)

The OWL Monitor is simple to fit and offers several programmable options say to put in tariffs to estimate your bill etc. Admittedly though I use mine really to look at the instantaneous energy use and the temperature (also shown on the display).

I have it in the kitchen and so can see at a glance how many kWh are being used at a given time. I quickly became familiar with approximately how much should be showing at particular times during the day. When I look at it in the evening say, if it is reading high and I know nothing big (tumble dryer, oven) is on I can say with near certainty that the spotlights are on in the hall rather than the lamp fitted with the CFL so I immediately switch off the spots and turn on the lamp. Similarly since seeing just how much the kettle effects the draw of electricity I am far more likely to make tea after the first boil rather than leaving it and re-boiling the kettle a few minutes later. I am much more conscious of switching off lights in rooms we are not using during the evening and not using the washing machine for half loads. And I have started hanging out clothes where as before I would just throw them all in the dryer.

I recommend the meter. If you are interested in trying to reduce your electricity use it is a brilliant way to help you change your behaviour. There is great satisfaction in seeing the readings come down as you make the effort to turn things off !

My electricity bills have come down, but I also switched supplier so that helped obviously, however we are definitely using less electricity than when we first got the meter so I am happy that it will pay for itself - at the cheaper price, not the Tesco one ! I must take out some old bills and do a comparison on the kWh soon.

I'm sure there are other meters that do the same job, I'm just commenting on the one I have and obviously I'm pleased with it. No connection with anyone selling these things.

Hope that helps !
-R


----------



## builder ed (21 Oct 2009)

I purchased an Owl Monitor today in Kelliher Electrical for €38.00 + Vat.  They have branches nationwide as far as I know.


----------



## irishlinks (4 Nov 2009)

You can get them online from the UK for about €38 delivered here - according to this article about the [broken link removed]


----------



## Squonk (5 Nov 2009)

I got one (CM119) for €41, delivered from amazon.co.uk
One of the things that really bugs me about it though is the small size of the decimal point....I can see if it's reading cents or euros!

I've seen a much nicer one here : [broken link removed]


----------



## irishlinks (5 Nov 2009)

Squonk said:


> I've seen a much nicer one here : [broken link removed]



Uk delivery only though


----------



## RMCF (11 Nov 2009)

I'd be tempted to get one of these. I suppose it could pay for itself easily in the 1st year?


----------



## Squonk (11 Nov 2009)

RMCF said:


> I'd be tempted to get one of these. I suppose it could pay for itself easily in the 1st year?


 I would say yes....if it teaches you to turn off lights, switch to CFLs, and turn off your sky box etc rather than just leave them on stand-by.


----------

